# Grafiktabletts



## Reo (11. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Grafiktablett zulegen soll, damit ich mit Photoshop besser arbeiten kann. Da ich aber nur ab und zu damit arbeite, sollte es nicht allzu teuer sein. 

Ich habe leider keinen Test von Grafiktabletts im Netz gefunden, also wollte ich einfach mal fragen, ob mir hier jemand etwas empfehlen kann. Hab keine Lust mir irgendwas zu kaufen, nur um hinterher festzustellen, dass es absoluter Müll ist.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Mai 2003)

Hi,

versuchs hier. 

http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/produkte/graphire2/index.asp

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Tobias K. (11. Mai 2003)

moin


http://WWW.EBAY.DE!!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Carndret (14. Mai 2003)

Wie viel ist "nicht zu teuer"?
Im Photoshop Forum gab's schon oft diese Frage und die Antwort war immer die gleiche: WACOM.
Darauf hin habe ich mir zu Weihnachten auch eines von Wacom gekauft, allerdings "nur" das graphire2, weil ich auch nicht so viel Geld ausgeben wollte. Manche meinten es sei zu klein (DIN A6) allerdings reicht es mir vollkommen aus, da man mit der aufliegenden Hand keinen größeren Radius schafft. Ich find es angenehm und noch im bezahlbaren Bereich von 99€. Wenn du ein größeres haben willst musst du entweder eine andere Firma wählen oder gnadenlos mehr Geld ausgeben, da du dann schon ein Intuos2 nehem musst...

Allerdings gibt es noch eine Variante des graphire2; das Volito. Es hat einige Einschränkungen aber ist genauso von Wacom und damit gut. Kostet 50€.

Such mal im Photoshop-Forum. Da findest du die ausführlichen Beiträge.


----------



## Reo (15. Mai 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Hat mir wirklich ein ganzes Stück weitergeholfen, da ich mir absolut nicht sicher war.
Werd mir höchstwahrscheinlich auch das Graphire2 zulegen.


----------

